# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Полное одиночество

## Саша Новак

Привет всем, кто читает это. Я совсем один. Не в метафизическом смысле, хотя и он тут есть, а в прямом.
У меня никого нет. Ни друзей, ни знакомых, даже по интернету я ни с кем не общаюсь уже много лет.
Многие люди говорят о том, что они одиноки. Я их  понимаю, но они не знают, что такое одиночество физическое. Самое дно. Никакого шанса.
В силу своих психических заболеваний я не могу ни с кем познакомиться, общаться. Это страшно, а даже если удастся, всегда приводит к разочарованию.
У меня был лучший друг, мы с ним общались 7 лет, дольше, чем с кем бы то ни было. Он был единственным близким человеком, смыслом моего существования. Два дня назад он сказал, что уезжает в другой город навсегда, дал понять, что общаться мы больше не будем.
Теперь нет смысла ни в чем. Все, что я делал, было для него и ради него. Одежда, чтение книг, ЗОЖ, мечты. За каждой моей мыслью стоял его образ. Теперь все не имеет смысла.
И радоваться не хочется, как раньше. Теперь сама радость кажется какой-то бесцветной, она не стоит никаких усилий.
Шанса найти нового друга у меня нет, да и не нужно это.
Он был всей моей жизнью, как бы претенциозно это ни звучало. И эта жизнь меня покинула.
Зачем пишу это? Просто некому. А привычка рассказывать обо всем есть. А может, у кого-то такая же ситуация вдруг. Дайте знать.

----------


## Чувак

> даже по интернету я ни с кем не общаюсь


 по интернету лучше не общаться, там в основной массе неадекваты. 
Я тоже собираюсь в другой город, но контакты с моим единственным другом обрывать не собираюсь, наоборот буду с ним созваниваться каждый день. 
ему будет интересно что творится со мной, а мне интересно что творится в моем городе. странно что твой друг так поступает, ведь расстояние не имеет значения.

----------


## Саша Новак

Возможно, это просто повод со мной не общаться, уважительная причина.

----------


## Саша Новак

Никто же не хочет чувствовать себя сволочью (последний человек, который перестал общаться с таким жалким и убогим)

----------


## Саша Новак

вы долго общаетесь? Как он воспринял уезд?

----------


## Чувак

больше 20 лет. нормально воспринял, не будет же он меня отговаривать. если я чтото решил, меня уже врятли ктото отговорит.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Ты жил ради него? Сочувствую, ты проебал себя. Типичная история.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> по интернету лучше не общаться, там в основной массе неадекваты.


 Не страшно так жить?) Выходит, что в принципе, 90% населения - либо боты, либо умалишенные?). Что там, в другом городе? В другой стране? В другом мире? На другой планете? Что может измениться, если мы все поймем, что хотим этих изменений? Знаете, в чем проблема? Нас, таких, очень мало. Относительно умных, умеющих мыслить и понимать суть происходящего. Почему "относительно"? Потому что и мы не до конца понимаем, иначе бы перевернули этот мир, и никто бы не смог нам противостоять. Но нас останавливает страх, который нам внушают.  Этот страх не дает нам двигаться вперед, заставляет сомневаться в себе, не верить в себя. Нам говорят, что это идет исключительно от нас самих, и нам надо научиться преодолевать это. Так ли это? А если это так, то кто и зачем это в нас программирует? Кому это выгодно? И что в конечном итоге из нас хотят сделать?

----------


## Чувак

Сейчас сижу и понимаю, как же трудно сделать последний шаг. Для меня сейчас последний шаг - это купить билет. После этого я распрощаюсь с привычной жизнью.
Обратно вернуться будет можно, но это будет возвращение в пустоту и лучше этого не делать.
И представляю насколько тяжело будет сделать действительно последний шаг в жизни.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> все мы понимаем) Только глупец может надеяться на переворачивание мира....кстати, как там гипноз?


 Я написала об этом, в дневниках)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Так интересно всю жизнь наблюдать за особями, которых общество не принимает и они готовы на все, лишь бы завоевать хоть чуточку расположения себе подобных существ) Жалко мне вас ?? НЕТ....Стремиться к какашкам может только такая же самая какашка, которая из-за физических дефектов не принимается другими какашками и страдает очень в связи с этим)


 Old) Я так тебя ждала) Я скучала) Я думала, что ты скажешь что-то, что может тронуть). Но ты лишь наблюдешь, причем совершенно бессмысленно). Кого ты хочешь этим удивить?) И зачем ты об этом вообще говоришь?).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Так интересно всю жизнь наблюдать за особями, которых общество не принимает и они готовы на все, лишь бы завоевать хоть чуточку расположения себе подобных существ) Жалко мне вас ?? НЕТ....Стремиться к какашкам может только такая же самая какашка, которая из-за физических дефектов не принимается другими какашками и страдает очень в связи с этим)


 Кстати.... Че за хрень, не поняла сразу "из-за физических дефектов", ты о чем там хотел сказать?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вообще, ты охренел. Время 23:38, я пишу, тебя нет, типа. Потом не говори, что я не отвечаю. Сладких снов.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> никого я не хочу удивить, тю) Пишу то, что думаю и вижу, как и ты, впрочем)


 Не думаю, что все так однозначно. Интересно, конечно, было бы выслушать твое мнение. Ну, раз человек  сразу предупреждает, что удивить ничем не может, то есть ли смысл слушать). Это как будто тебе предлагают пройти тренинг для повышения самооценки, а у тебя подозрения, что самооценка самого тренера не сильно-то высокая.  Или когда тебе пишут "а ты тоже специально отвечаешь спустя какое-то время, типа занятая вся такая…?!", а ты не понимаешь, слово "тоже" - это оговорка или палево?). На сам вопрос могу ответить, что, да, я человек занятый, у меня есть занятия, и я ими занимаюсь). Специально ничего не делаю, есть желание, прочитаю и напишу, если не хочу, не захожу и не читаю. Все зависит от настроения и интереса к теме/человеку.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Не палево, а правда, которую ты так боишься признать..Скажи, что заходишь и читаешь, но отвечать не хочешь, ибо обида и все такое....тебе сразу станет легче Насчет самооценки - это ж кто тебя так сильно "опустил", что ты бедненькая теперь из кожи вон лезешь и шипы мне тут свои показываешь????


 Слушай, я тут прочитала коммент чуть ниже и пять минут думала, а кто такой "Саша"). А ты меня пытаешься уличить в попытке что-то скрыть, причем это "что-то" настолько не существенно, что я бы даже заморачиваться не стала на этом. Под словом "палево" я подразумевала, что ты спалил себя, написав "тоже". То есть, ты так делаешь, и судишь других по личному опыту, к ним не имеющему никакого отношения. По поводу "тебе сразу легче станет": да мне, в общем-то, и сейчас не тяжело. Пример с самооценкой приведен только лишь в качестве примера, не надо искать в этом какой-то глубинный смысл). Old, ты не дури, хватит зрителей тут развлекать, все это можно лично обсудить.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Old Episode, ничего не поняла, но было очень интересно.) Но все-таки хочется узнать, там по твоему сценарию  я на кого обиделась и кому писать не хотела?) И финал истории сразу обозначь, чтобы мне часто не заходить).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> если нам не нравится диалог или тот, с кем его ведем( или обиделись на его слова), мы не отвечаем, но прочитаем "втихаря" обязательно...да?


 Нет. У вас, может быть, и так. А у нас, если не нравится диалог, или тот, с кем его ведем, то мы не просто прочитаем, а еще и ответим. А тем, кто с первого раза не поймет, можем и во второй написать. Особо "одаренным" можем даже и в третий раз, но уже в несколько иной форме.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> охох)


 Обычно к этому волшебному междометию прибегают, когда хотят сохранить статус-кво при неудачном выпаде в адрес оппонента. К нам как бы проявляют снисходительность, дают понять, что сказанное нами сильно преувеличено и их абсолютно не смущает, ибо они выше нас и значительно превосходят по уровню развития).



> я думаю, не стоит говорить, что иногда наше молчание обусловлено тем, что предыдущий комментарий уже все сказал и нам нечего добавить?! кстати, насчет особо одаренных : ты думаешь, до Юнити, например, могут дойти твои слова, хоть даже в несколько иной форме???  там же, на мой взгляд, бездорожье полное


 Ваше молчание может быть обусловлено чем угодно. А наше говорит только об одном – не интересно. Про "бездорожье" ты лучше с самой Юнити поговори, но я думаю, что это будет как раз такая ситуация – тебе ответят гробовым молчанием). Ну или ответят так, что где-то меньше чем на середине бесконечного текста у тебя возникнет непреодолимое желание завыть от тоски, пронзительно и заунывно, повергая соседей по дому (или коллег по работе) в шок. Не знаю, наверное, кому-то это нравится, кому-то помогает, все же по-разному воспринимают информацию. Но на меня подобные суждения влияют странным образом: хочется уехать подальше от цивилизации, в глухой лес, например, и кричать там на деревья).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> я тебя, наверное, огорчу, но Юнити - это мужик


 Да пофиг абсолютно).  Если человек ставит себе на аватарку картинку с лицом девушки, значит, он хочет, чтобы его воспринимали именно так. Да это и не важно, на самом деле. Просто доводы этого человека вообще не зашли ни разу. Вернее, не сами доводы, а их подача. Совершенно безликие, однообразные посты. Об одном и том же много лет, смысл и тональность неизменны, эмоциональная окраска отсутствует. Пишет о духовном, без души. "Психолог", которой сам нуждается в психологе. Думает, что может помогать другим, а при этом не может помочь даже самому себе. И ты уверен, что это мужик? Я вот вообще думаю, что это бот).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Всем нам тут нужна помощь..думаешь, я всегда владею собой??? Охох, пока ситуация у меня под контролем и я играю по своим правилам и в своем личном пространстве - самообладание зашкаливает...но если создать непредсказуемую ситуацию - ты бы разочаровалась во мне, честное слово


 Чтобы разочароваться в ком-то, нужно им сначала очароваться). Но мы-то с тобой умные, и про интернет все знаем. Поэтому у нас готовность №1 ко всем возможным последствиям его пользования. И еще несколько схем на тот случай, если вдруг готовность неожиданно даст сбой. Главное, не допустить утечки информации и сбивать вражеские силы еще на подходе к личному пространству). В общем, держись, дружище, и удачи тебе).

----------


## Игорёк

"Жить ради друга", это как ?)

----------


## Unity

Так же, как и жить ради подружки - семьи, детей иль жены...
Некоторым индивидуумам не дано понять, - как это: любить собственное эго?
Им, таким, нужна некая Причина ну и Оправдание для того чтоб жить.
Они ищут "якорь" в лице иного человека - среди яростного океана будней. 
Того, кому бы они стали инструментом, помощью, поддержкой ну и костылём. 
В этом они видят Смысл своего существования. 
Быть чьим-то Протезом...
Сердца...

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Он был всей моей жизнью, как бы претенциозно это ни звучало. И эта жизнь меня покинула.
> Зачем пишу это? Просто некому. А привычка рассказывать обо всем есть. А может, у кого-то такая же ситуация вдруг. Дайте знать.


 Привет друг, ну знаешь в разные периоды моей жизни были такие друзья, особенно в юности, которые прям не разлей вода, а потом они предавали, они портились и ты понимал что люди не все хорошие, начинал разбираться в людях. И чем больше и чаще тебя предавали, тем сильнее ты начинаешь понимать кто перед тобой. Не нужно привязываться к людям. Как так получилось что вы делали всё ради него? А ради себя вообще что-то делали? Расскажите как долго дружили, сколько вам лет? Вы случаем не влюблены в него?

----------


## олег177

Саша Новак,легко конечно тебе сказать,чтоб ты не переживал,я сам прохожу через всё это,от меня многие отреклись не потому что,я что то сделал,а просто время мое видно пришло.Я тебя понимаю.Наверное тебе даже и просыпаться не хочется по утрам.А хочется,чтоб побыстрее это закончилось. В твоём состоянии не поможет ни спорт,ни Зож,ни увлечение,ни старое хобби,ни родные ни близкие,да и друзья и товарищи которых просто нет.Тебе наверное говорили не ведующие и не знающие люди такие фразы "сходи в музей",сходи на праздник.ляг поспи и все пройдет,не заморачивайся,не парься,забей,отвлекись,найди девушку,поменяй работу,смени место жительства - Это всё чушь! Церковь,молитвы,иконы,вера,психологи и психотерапевты,антидепрессанты - ничего не поможет!!! Я знаю такое состояние,сам в него зашел!Скажу тебе правду - живи и держись,просвет будет,не надейся,не жди - просто живи!!!!! Это пройдет,но когда,не знает никто!!! Главное не решайся на отчаянный шаг и не руби с плеча! Я думаю ты понимаешь о чем я. Старайся делать обыденные дела,через не могу,через не хочу,но живи!

----------


## Фрэнк

Ты хотя бы не разрушил свою жизнь как я, Саша

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Ты хотя бы не разрушил свою жизнь как я, Саша


  А что случилось в вашей жизни?

----------


## Фрэнк

Всего не напишешь, да и не нужно, если просто очень сильно в кратце, и хоть будет ничего не понятно, но
Я человек-идиот, или не знаю как такие называются
В общем, я сделал все, чтобы единственный человек который меня любил, сбежал от меня, не просто ушел, а именно сбежал
из за того что очень уж плохо и крайне плохо я поступал. Не смог держать себя в узде, не контролировал эмоции вообще, просто создал себе купол и жил в нем
мне даже местами нравилось все это, но при этом меня еще это и мучало, каждый неадекватный поступок по отношению к ней
У меня еще есть мама, она конечно меня тоже любит, но мы общаемся редко, у нее своя жизнь, отчим, и я там явно мешаю своим видом и состоянии в котором прибываю
она и так сделала для меня достаточно.
Я больше всего в жизни боялся потерять свою девочку, и сделал абсолютно все, чтобы то что преследовало меня в кошмарах сбылось, я будто специально сделал именно то чего боялся больше всего во вселенной
Самое печальное, что у людей в жизни происходят ситуации сложные, похожие, иные. Люди могут любить друг друга и все у них хорошо, а потом кто то просто уходит по своими причинам, при том что все было хорошо
Случаются несчастные случаи, машины сбивают детей, девушек, парней, любимых жен или мужей и все, было хорошо, все прекрасно, а теперь человека нет.
А я все сделал сам, не обстоятельства, не Бог не помог, я не то чтобы верующий человек, но точно не виню никаких богов.
Абсолютно все сделал чтобы самое дорогое что у меня было в жизни просто исчезло
Мне нет оправдания или прощения за все что было, я заслуживаю всю боль которую испытываю, за всю боль которую причинил.

----------


## олег177

ну не сказал бы я пока так,у меня тоже пока всё идет прахом......

----------


## Фрэнк

Олег177, не сказал бы пока что? не понял. 
...Прахом, это наверное самое мягкое что я могу сказать по поводу своей ситуации, переживаний, чувства вины.
Да, многие скажут в таком контексте ( эй йоу братан найдешь себе новую телку не парься лол ) , но ничего не могу с собой поделать
5 лет быть с человеком и раз, человека будто и нет. Да, я понимаю почему так, но легче мне от этого не становится

----------


## Unity

Больше всего на Земле стоит сберегать именно Любовь. Нет её - нет жизни, нету боле смысла просыпаться утром.
* Что можно сказать?
Хотя бы пытайтесь - контролировать свой разум - чтоб остаток своего пути пройти, больше никого не раня.

----------


## Фрэнк

Буду надеяться что остаток этого пути будет настолько короткий, насколько возможно
какая же это пытка, не видеть ее когда просыпаешься, не слышать ее голос, не чувствовать запах

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Любовь или привязанность? Разные вещи, но многие воспринимают это как одно.

----------


## Фрэнк

Это можно назвать больной любовью, или как угодно, уже неважно. Важно то, что осознание пришло, но как бывает у таких как я, оно приходи тогда, когда уже поздно

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Это можно назвать больной любовью, или как угодно, уже неважно. Важно то, что осознание пришло, но как бывает у таких как я, оно приходи тогда, когда уже поздно


 Это важно, так как любовь ничего не требует взамен, не жарит ничего внутри, а только отдаёт. А привязанность эгоцентрична.

----------


## Фрэнк

Что абсолютно ничего не меняет, иначе я бы не оказался здесь.
Спорить про любовь, или что то пытаться доказать, я даже не вижу смысла, потому что уже просто нет сил на бессмысленные споры

----------


## Beznadyoga

Блин,пока сегодня не зашел сюда,не понимал,сейчас вдруг понял,что одиночество-вот моя проблема.Спасиб автору,что начал эту тему.Я не социопат,при встрече с человеком,могу пддержать разговор на любую тему.могу пойти работать,хотя необходимости в этом нет,а толку?ну начну я работать ,а для кого?кому это надо?мне?нет.нет никакого смысла жить.Любовь -хороший мотиватор.Если б была любимая женщина,может и был бы смысл жить..хотя,тоже не факт.

----------


## Beznadyoga

Вот почему так в жизни?Во время ВОВ через что только не проходили люди:голод в блокадном Ленинграде,концлагеря,нечеловеческие пытки,и не только выжили,остались Людьми.Почему мне хватило маленького испытания и всё полетело к чертям.сколько лет уже хочется сдохнуть-28чтоли,и даже сдохнуть успешно не смог.Одноклассники говорят:"тебе можно позавидовать:своей семьи нет,детей нет,работать на трёх работах не надо."А мне заорать хочеться:не дай вам Бог так же прожить свою жизнь.

----------

